# Kobe = Clutch!!!!!!!



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

LOL @ his brick... I remember how Lakers fans used to start 30 threads about how he is so clutch when Shaq was there and Kobe had the refs on his side... now he tries to make a 3 one on one for the tie....brickkkkk

lmao :banghead:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

40 pts on 17 fg attempts. 

Shut up.

Eh, some shots fall and some don't, that shot sucked anyway, it had no chance seeing as he jsut threw it up while the entire Sac Kings defense was on him. I blame Brian cook for missing hte wide open 3 more....


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 40 pts on 17 fg attempts.
> 
> Shut up.
> ...


At least when McGrady scores 40 points, his team wins...Or Iverson, or Lebron, or Ray Allen...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Kobe won't be Clutch anymore without Shaq, I'll assure you that

But yeah, that Brick was embarrassing :laugh:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Kobe won't be Clutch anymore without Shaq, I'll assure you that
> 
> But yeah, that Brick was embarrassing :laugh:


Oh man...will I enjoy watching him make those game winners.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh man...will I enjoy watching him make those game winners.


:rofl:


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

I didnt see the brick, was it an air ball?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SlamJam</b>!
> I didnt see the brick, was it an air ball?


:| 

If it was an airball... it wouldn't have been a brick.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Kobe won't be Clutch anymore without Shaq, I'll assure you that
> 
> But yeah, that Brick was embarrassing :laugh:


Just like Jordan or McGrady has never missed a clutch shot before right?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh man...will I enjoy watching him make those game winners.


Good to see you finally changed your avatar courtside! :yes: 

I was getting tired of seeing you with that Laker avatar since it's pretty obvious you weren't a fan.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Kobe won't be Clutch anymore without Shaq, I'll assure you that


You're a Rocket's fan right? Do you remember this game?

http://www.nba.com/games/20030218/HOULAL/boxscore.html


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> You're a Rocket's fan right? Do you remember this game?
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20030218/HOULAL/boxscore.html


Not to mention that hte Lakers have a winning record while the Rockets are below .500


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> Not to mention that hte Lakers have a winning record while the Rockets are below .500


:rofl:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> At least when McGrady scores 40 points, his team wins...Or Iverson, or Lebron, or Ray Allen...


Maybe that is why Houston is below .500 right now. TMac has yet to score 40 in a game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe that is why Houston is below .500 right now. TMac has yet to score 40 in a game.


And in JVG's offense I wonder if he'll ever score 40 again :sigh:

Anyway, I actually think both LA and Houston have similar strengths and weaknesses. No real PG. Both teams are mediocre on the boards and on defense. Both are extremely soft inside. But coaching makes a difference. JVG for some reason nobody knows wants to grind out every game with that roster. While Rudy T. lets his guyz run and knows the smart thing is to keep the ball in Kobe's hands as much as possible. Maybe JVG could learn a thing or two from him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Interesting, I wonder why *courtside* changed his name to *BallBiologist*? Stealth trolling?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> And in JVG's offense I wonder if he'll ever score 40 again :sigh:
> ...


Actually, most of us (Lakers fans) are sick and tired of everything being run through Kobe. We're so damn predictable right now. Meanwhile, Odom, who was supposed to be the centerpiece of our deal with Miami, is standing around grabbing boards and chucking up 3's..


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Good to see you finally changed your avatar courtside! :yes:
> 
> I was getting tired of seeing you with that Laker avatar since it's pretty obvious you weren't a fan.


Don't get me wrong. I'm a lakers fan... I just don't like Kobe...he does good things (dunks etc.) but he is selfish..

if you watched last night, you would clearly see the refs were helping out the lakers..sending kobe to the line....and on the other end when sak was getting hacked, they wouldn't call fouls...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Interesting, I wonder why *courtside* changed his name to *BallBiologist*? Stealth trolling?


I wonder who will have a better record this season... Magic or Lakers....

You have no way to defend Kobe so you try to bash a poster... typical kobe lover...

haha..


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> At least when McGrady scores 40 points, his team wins...Or Iverson, or Lebron, or Ray Allen...


I hate when people make comments like this. Do you remember when T Mac scored 50 last year and the Magic still lost, against the Nuggets. Which is why in one his commercials last year he said "it's not fun scoring 50 and still losing." 

There was also a time when Philly never won when Iverson scored 40 they were something like 1-9 in the first 10 games AI had 40 or more. 

Teams don't always win when a player scores 40, there are teammates and if they don't step up it isn't the stars fault. Kobe took 17 shots and scored 40 points, and had 8 assists, but yet he played selfish? Break down the teams the Kings and Lakers how much better should the King be then the Lakers? Kobe kept his team in the game because he was by far the best player on the court.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

o man after that shot i was laughing so hard. im glad to see that kobe is finally showing what he is.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> You're a Rocket's fan right? Do you remember this game?
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20030218/HOULAL/boxscore.html


Funny to see that that you are so angry now that you had to change the topic

19/38 shooting without Shaq, big shocker! :laugh: 

Ha, I didnt even like the Rockets before this season, I hate that little punk Steve Francis, glad he got schooled by God...err Kobe



> Not to mention that hte Lakers have a winning record while the Rockets are below .500


Not to mention it's only November 27th! :laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Another Kobe-Laker hate thread. Didn't I say before BBB.net has lost its civility? People just come on and bash other players and teams for no reason.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> I wonder who will have a better record this season... Magic or Lakers....
> ...


Poor poor BallBiologist, trying to make over his image, but everyone now knows he's courtside. Truly pathetic, especially for a Magic fan.


----------



## The Ballatician PDM$ (Jul 16, 2002)

His status as the games best clutch players is already justified. He did not become the best clutch by performing one or two heroic momemnts..or like in last nights case-missing a crucial shot. When GM's and players say Kobe is the guy the would like to have taking the last shot means a lot more than what any of us have as an opinion. The guy has an inpecable track record (and you smart a*sses who fin ta bring up the rape charges..save yta breath..cuz it means nothing in this matter) and there is nothing that will change that. Kobe has hit sooo many big shots and has come up with so many big plays..that there is no way at the moment that you can say there is a better clutch player in the game..because there is not.

So haters post up 5 page theories on how you are right and the GM's and players opinions are worthless...but how ever you put it..it still going to be what it is and it IS Kobe is the best clutch player in the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zero2hero00</b>!
> o man after that shot i was laughing so hard. im glad to see that kobe is finally showing what he is.


No reason to hold that game against Kobe. Kobe was awesome. And he would have needed some luck for that shot to go in.

I just think it is great as someone who used to defend Tmac all the time that Kobe/Laker fans are seeing that even when a guy puts up numbers like Kobe did and did it incredibly efficient, it is still a team game and he needs his teammates to win. And Kobe's teammates are far more talented than the guys Tmac had, especially the last two years.

As far as the thread ... at this point, no one will remember that shot that Kobe missed, but everyone will still remember all the ones he did hit. So this game won't do anything to change his "clutch" perception.

I'm still interested to see how Kobe reacts to this long-term, meaning himself playing great but still losing games.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>
> ... I remember how Lakers fans used to start 30 threads about how he is so clutch...


As opposed to one guy starting a thread when Kobe plays one of the best games he's had in his career. Is it possible to rationally bash a guy for missing one shot while still scoring 40 points on only 17 shots?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Kobe is a great player, but with out Shaq by his side, the Lakers are a 500. to below 500. team.


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate when people make comments like this. Do you remember when T Mac scored 50 last year and the Magic still lost, against the Nuggets. Which is why in one his commercials last year he said "it's not fun scoring 50 and still losing."
> ...


ballbiologist just got OWNED by Kmasonbx :laugh: 
[strike]ballbiologist is officially a QUUUUUEEEEEEEER[/strike] good bye:laugh:

[do not call other posters names - JNice]


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny to see that that you are so angry now that you had to change the topic
> ...


You missed the point.

Kobe was CLUTCH in a game WITHOUT Shaq and carried his team to a win in 2OT.

Right after that game (the next night), this happened:
http://www.nba.com/games/20030219/LALUTA/boxscore.html

Kobe, AGAIN, proved he was clutch in a game WITHOUT Shaq.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> LOL @ his brick... I remember how Lakers fans used to start 30 threads about how he is so clutch when Shaq was there and Kobe had the refs on his side... now he tries to make a 3 one on one for the tie....brickkkkk
> 
> lmao :banghead:


LOL @ Tmacs bricks....
I dont get into these Kobe/Tmac threads a lot, but since courtside took a shot at Kobe, Ill take one at TMac:

http://www.nba.com/games/20041127/DENHOU/boxscore.html

Tmac - 1-11:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

lmao :banghead:

okay im done.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> At least when McGrady scores 40 points, his team wins...Or Iverson, or Lebron, or Ray Allen...


Didn't Mcgrady drop 50 in a LOSING effort?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Poor poor BallBiologist, trying to make over his image, but everyone now knows he's courtside. Truly pathetic, especially for a Magic fan.


Make over what image, of the BBN MVP?

nah... New season = new name... I don't have to change my name for anyone or any reason unless I feel like it. And to bring up Magic...it has nothing to do with my name. 

Thats like saying... pathetic response from a Lakers fan....he has to bash someone and go off topic to feel like he actually achieved something when in fact, it achieves nothing.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL @ Tmacs bricks....
> ...


Bash t-mac all you want. It has nothing to do with the thread.. All I am saying is Kobe is overrated. Finally we will see what Kobe does without shaq...the mavelous clutch shots he will make... what a true leader he is...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate when people make comments like this. Do you remember when T Mac scored 50 last year and the Magic still lost, against the Nuggets. Which is why in one his commercials last year he said "it's not fun scoring 50 and still losing."
> ...


Exactly.... how much a player scores doesn't matter...its the things the player does to win the game that counts. Some Kobe fan brought up the fact that Kobe scored 40 points... it had nothing to do with the thread.. Like ballpimp said.... its the fact that kobe made several clutch shots that gave him his rep as being clutch...not how many points he scored. And the other night.... he totally bricked the 3 pointer to tie it.... it didn't matter how many points he scored until that point...its the fact that he was completely off...i mean, if it at least hit rim...it would be ok..but taking a crazy shot like that.... seriously...what was he thinking?


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly.... how much a player scores doesn't matter...its the things the player does to win the game that counts. Some Kobe fan brought up the fact that Kobe scored 40 points... it had nothing to do with the thread.. Like ballpimp said.... its the fact that kobe made several clutch shots that gave him his rep as being clutch...not how many points he scored. And the other night.... he totally bricked the 3 pointer to tie it.... it didn't matter how many points he scored until that point...its the fact that he was completely off...i mean, if it at least hit rim...it would be ok..but taking a crazy shot like that.... seriously...what was he thinking?


I agree, I mean you would think Kobe would be smarter than that. There was like 7 seconds left on the clock and right when they inbounded the ball to him, he caught it beyond the 3 point line and chucked it up! He had like 7 seconds left and he didnt bother to even try and find a good shot

I guess he wanted to try and make some crazy shot so everyone could rave about it and he would get the attention he wanted all over ESPN and whatever. Typical Kobe


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

there will be many opportunities to rag on kobe. he'll have off games. this isn't really the best time to jump on him though. 

clutch doesn't mean you never fail. it doesn't even mean you only fail a small part of the time. it means you'll likely fail at least 40% of the time. and still be clutch. 

the guy scored 40 points. on 17 fga's. ppfga of 1.6. rebounded and passed. he didn't get it done in the last few possessions. 

it certainly doesn't tear down everything he's done in the past. nor does it mean he won't get it done in the future.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, I mean you would think Kobe would be smarter than that. There was like 7 seconds left on the clock and right when they inbounded the ball to him, he caught it beyond the 3 point line and chucked it up! He had like 7 seconds left and he didnt bother to even try and find a good shot
> ...


:uhoh: I think that he wanted to get a quick shot off because the Kings were probably going to foul him so they wouldn't have a chance at a three to tie.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> :uhoh: I think that he wanted to get a quick shot off because the Kings were probably going to foul him so they wouldn't have a chance at a three to tie.


Yep.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Bashing Kobe after the Kings game is akin to bashing someone for hitting three triples instead of one home run in a baseball game. Man how could he suck like that!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i thought kobe launched that shot a tad bit too early because he felt the kings were gonna foul, so instead of two shots he would get three, but it seemed like either a)the kings weren't gonna foul or b)he launched it too early and the kings couldnt get at him in time to foul.

either way as much as i dislike kobe one missed shot or miss calculation doesnt make kobe non-clutch, jordan missed many clutch shots (remember the commercial), reggie miller missed many clutch shots, i dont know of any player who makes every clutch shot every time.......


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

what surprises me is why they didnt foul the kings earlier...they should wasted like 10 seconds in the end..they shouldve fouled immediately..but instead tried to pressure and force a T.O..

heh


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> "Ive missed more than 9000 shots in my career. I've lost almost 300 games. *26 times, I've been trusted to take the game winning shot and missed*. I've failed over and over and over again in my life. And that is why I succeed."
> Michael Jordan


Jordan = not clutch
:no:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> Jordan = not clutch
> :no:


I agree, remember when he missed the game winning shot against the Pacers in the ECF. If you wanna be called clutch, you should never miss a shot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> Make over what image, of the BBN MVP?
> ...


No, you were in fact trying to hide it from everyone but failed. And for some reason, you felt you needed to stealth troll the Laker board.

Just admit it, you're a troll courtside.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you were in fact trying to hide it from everyone but failed. And for some reason, you felt you needed to stealth troll the Laker board.
> ...


Uh...no..... i wasn't trying to hide anything. Its obvoius that I am who I am...just a different name..


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Kobe won't be Clutch anymore without Shaq, I'll assure you that
> 
> But yeah, that Brick was embarrassing :laugh:


I used to always joke about Shaq's magical powers His wizardry was amazing the way he would empower Kobe to jump the way he does and then he'd guide the ball from Kobe's hand just as the buzzer rings all the way into the basket....... keyword being *joke*. I didnt' really think anyone would be silly enough to think that Shaq somehow had anything to do with Kobe making spectacular plays... then you came along. :|


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*NOT TRUE!*



> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> *At least when McGrady scores 40 points, his team wins*...Or Iverson, or Lebron, or Ray Allen...


The last time Tracy McGrady scored 40 points in a game was March 13th against Seattle. His team *LOST* that game by 14 points. 

If you're going to continue to try and belittle Kobe you could at least base your ramble on facts. :whoknows:


----------

